# Darkslide X



## Xrated (Oct 9, 2011)

So what's your take on Darkslide X?


----------



## Xrated (Oct 9, 2011)

I have 602, if I flash this ROM will itrevert to 596? Does anyone know for sure?


----------



## DrkDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

Got a link to the thread?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

"Rad36 said:


> I have 602, if I flash this ROM will itrevert to 596? Does anyone know for sure?


Yes it will.

Sent from my Liberated Droid X using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

"Rad36 said:


> So what's your take on Darkslide X?


Darkslide (IMO) is one the best blur based roms out. I was using it from 4.0 until DSX. Very fast and stable and has good battery life as well. You should give it a shot. You'll be impressed I think.


----------



## Xrated (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks all


----------



## cpurick (Sep 1, 2011)

Stunning. I've been running it for about three days. Dark, but surprisingly shiny and colorful, too. Everything works, as long as you flash it over the 13P radio, and add the Froyo camera. Seems plenty fast to me.

The author has left quite a bit of the original Blur in, supposedly for stability. Much of this can still be safely removed, if you're careful. But I don't think Blur's all bad, as long as you can replace the launcher and the hideous widgets.


----------



## DrkDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

Where can one find this darkslide x that you speak of?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## polarbehr (Oct 11, 2011)

Does it wireless tether work on it, or does it redirect to Verizon?


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

jcthemes said:


> Where can one find this darkslide x that you speak of?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


It's on my droid world. com. BBcrackman ownes or something with the site, it's his rom. And I agree, it's the best blur out there, even was the best on froyo. It's just solid and good.


----------



## cpurick (Sep 1, 2011)

I just noticed my widgets don't transition to 3G on DSX. It's a pain when I'm commuting to work and can't get updates on some of the things I usually monitor. Not sure if this is because I'm running the .13P radio or because I'm on the 602 kernel. I really can't account for it. DSX is gorgeous, though.


----------

